# Switched Hobbys



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I switched hobbies again can only afford one at a time, Now I have the opportunity to do so. I just could not pass this up. I always wanted an RC4WD Trail finder 4X4 RC Truck. I found this chassis set-up on the bay for $230. ~ Just the basic set-up with the T-60 Plastic axles, But it's a start, Going to up-grade it later with aluminum drive shafts. I am going with G-Made 2.2 Wheel's to go with the Black chassis set-up. ~ I should have learned my lessen on my custom Axial SCX-10 that I took a big loss on. ~ But I hope this turns out for the better. 
I had a grate time being in HO Slot Cars again for the third time in my life and I am sure I will be back again in a year or so. I am a gluten for punishment because I know the RC Guys aren't as friendly as the Slot Car guys. ~ LOL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

adios!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'd like to get a Traxxas Slash at some point but . . . no funds. Have fun with yer new project.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sell us your stuff then!


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

good for you!
i am still involved with my nitro heli's,park flyers,1/8 on road cars and buggys..dont limit yourself to one hobby.
i still enjoy slot cars occasionally for my son and i am very close to getting out of this hobby myself.
personally i refuse to sit home in front of the pc,stand in front of a track table or sit at a bech bickering about these asian toxic painted tiny toy cars. most slot-ho's live on this forum and flebay 24/7 devouring and hoarding any and all slot resorces for ridiculous amounts of money, i have better and more important things to do with my money and time...good luck enjoy the outdoors and your new hobby:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*most?*



helivaguy said:


> good for you!
> i am still involved with my nitro heli's,park flyers,1/8 on road cars and buggys..dont limit yourself to one hobby.
> i still enjoy slot cars occasionally for my son and i am very close to getting out of this hobby myself.
> personally i refuse to sit home in front of the pc,stand in front of a track table or sit at a bech bickering about these asian toxic painted tiny toy cars. most slot-ho's live on this forum and flebay 24/7 devouring and hoarding any and all slot resorces for ridiculous amounts of money, i have better and more important things to do with my money and time...good luck enjoy the outdoors and your new hobby:thumbsup:


what?!


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I switched hobbies again can only afford one at a time, Now I have the opportunity to do so. I just could not pass this up. I always wanted an RC4WD Trail finder 4X4 RC Truck. I found this chassis set-up on the bay for $230. ~ Just the basic set-up with the T-60 Plastic axles, But it's a start, Going to up-grade it later with aluminum drive shafts. I am going with G-Made 2.2 Wheel's to go with the Black chassis set-up. ~ I should have learned my lessen on my custom Axial SCX-10 that I took a big loss on. ~ But I hope this turns out for the better.
> I had a grate time being in HO Slot Cars again for the third time in my life and I am sure I will be back again in a year or so. I am a gluten for punishment because I know the RC Guys aren't as friendly as the Slot Car guys. ~ LOL


Hey Tom,
Have fun with that I think we all get worn down by the constant slot car chase. But as always, you are destin to return.


















Aurora plastic runs thru your veins .. Just like the rest of us.. 
This is my last slot car veer.. Lol. I still love to rip the tires off of it.
Stay in touch 

Kur


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I haven't been around or paid attention to R/C since the mid 80's,outta curiousity what's something like that with radio's and everything worth now-a-days.
That monster looks like a blast.
You should give us some spec's,that thing intrigue's me,lol:thumbsup:

TJ:Good luck on the hobby swap,never hurts to change things up now and then:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Enjoy the ride. I've been up and down with slots since 1962. Went into full-sized Mustangs in 1973. Did R/C Dirt off-road and oval from 1984-1994. Started the Midwest Slot Car Swap in 1990. Collected Schwinn StingRay bikes from 1992-2009. Back into TJets again as a racer. 

It always comes back to the slots. BTW, there were a lot of good people in R/C. I still race against several of them, just with TJets now.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> what?!


Justa trollin', Al. Dont let him bait ya.
No one is making him log in here.

People who state opinions and conjecture as facts
have trouble looking in the mirror. It's sad, really.
I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Hornet said:


> I haven't been around or paid attention to R/C since the mid 80's,outta curiousity what's something like that with radio's and everything worth now-a-days.
> That monster looks like a blast.
> You should give us some spec's,that thing intrigue's me,lol:thumbsup:
> 
> TJ:Good luck on the hobby swap,never hurts to change things up now and then:thumbsup:


I have a little over 500 into it total with the controller, that was 4 years ago, it runs great and moves well for such a large unit. There are certainly faster verisions with that motor but they won't go thru the thick stuff or heavy snow like the Bud Beast.  If you get one make sure to not install any plastic gears they will be toast quickly. There is a tempered aluminum or steel gear for the main drive. That is a must have to stay up and cooking.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's not bad money wise,i thought it would be more.
I gotta say,i like it:thumbsup:
Thanks for the heads up on the gears.What are running for a motor,the expansion chamber on it looks bigger then the one on my first dirtbike ,lol
Snow, don't say that yet,us Canucks only get 2 month's of summer,and last winters left-over snow just left,lol:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I LOVE R/C, I just can't afford to be in it to the extent I'd like. Back in high school in the '80s I had a Tamiya F-150 (the 2wd one based on the Rough Rider/Sand Scorcher buggy). Sold it after a couple years; it seemed like all I ever did with it was break front end parts. Then after we got married and before kids, I tried again with a Team Associated RC-10 Graphite buggy. More front end parts. It sat on a shelf in the basement for over 10 years. 

Then last summer, I found a beat-up Tamiya TL-01 shaft-drive 4wd touring car with a Mustang body at a yard sale. No radio or ESC. Bought it for 25 cents. Yes, a quarter. Transferred the radio from the RC-10, bought some tires on Fleabay, even made up some drift tires out of PVC pipe. Fun stuff, but it's currently sitting mostly because the battery holder for the radio transmitter (an old Futaba pistol grip) is cracked and I haven't found another one. 

Now I just found a box at a yard sale with a couple R/C cars in it... a completely trashed Super Blackfoot and a rolling chassis Bolink Legends that seemed to have very little use. Just sold those two and the RC-10 on Fleabay. Using the proceeds for what else? Slot cars...

--rick


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Sweet setup with the trail truck.Ive been heavily involved with r/c since the late 80's when i bought my first r/c-the Tamiya Blackfoot.I mostly do electric foam planes/jets now.Although i do have a Traxxas Slash 4x4 i love to bomb the backyard with.Heres a few pics of some past & current stuff.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I had one of the Tamiya Buggies way back in the mid 80's,gears and front ends were it nemis,it sat on a shelf for 10 years,then i gave it to a neighbour's young guy who was into R/C.

Every once in awhile i get the urge to have another R/C car,then i walk through the local hobby shop,and figure i can only afford one or the other,lol

Rider those pair of Chevy's look wild side by side:thumbsup:

Where's the snowmobile,i figured you'd have one of those too,one to match the big 1:1 sled,lol:wave:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

A sled would be cool but they are expensive.not mass produced.their is a guy who makes custom one off skidoo rc sleds that are absolutley sick.i am mostly into electric planes.ill post more pics of my planes later.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*R/C Jets*

Heres a few pics of mf lastest endeavor.These are foam,electric jets.These things are wicked fast especially the red/white Stinger.These will keep you on your toes!!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Those look great:thumbsup:.

Have you ever had one checked for speed.
They look like they'd probably be alot faster then a guy thinks

I remember the first time i ever seen a R/C Plane.
I was 14,and my Dad and i were going to a big motocross race,at a city 7 hrs away from home.
The R/C flying club used the same property as the bike club did,and when we pulled up they were putting on a show.
My Dad was totally floored,this was the summer of 75,and we'd never seen or heard of a R/C plane in those days.
If they'd been selling planes that day,i'm pretty sure the old man would'va bought one,lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

RiderZ said:


> Heres a few pics of mf lastest endeavor.These are foam,electric jets.These things are wicked fast especially the red/white Stinger.These will keep you on your toes!!!



I remember having read about this bird in one of the rc mags a few months back.Very cool.How hard is it to fly?Thinking about getting a plane to knock around on and try some 3D.

I've been doing the Rc helis for awhile no.Learning to fly a collective pitch one now.

I've done quite few different things over the years that others would deem difficult,but when I was told learning to fly a cp rc heli is one of the hardest things you will ever attempt I didn't think much of it.

It is,the learning curve is incredibly steep.

Mike


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how about the 'learning REPAIR curve'?
how steep is THAT?
?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

alpink said:


> how about the 'learning REPAIR curve'?
> how steep is THAT?
> ?


The first thing you have to do is learn how to crash right.

Mike


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> adios!


ROFLMFAO!!!!!

I Nominate this for funniest post of the year. Thanks for the belly laugh dude. :dude:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a traxxas 2.5 revo and also this one.............

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=367504


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

helivaguy said:


> good for you!
> i am still involved with my nitro heli's,park flyers,1/8 on road cars and buggys..dont limit yourself to one hobby.
> i still enjoy slot cars occasionally for my son and i am very close to getting out of this hobby myself.
> personally i refuse to sit home in front of the pc,stand in front of a track table or sit at a bech bickering about these asian toxic painted tiny toy cars. most slot-ho's live on this forum and flebay 24/7 devouring and hoarding any and all slot resorces for ridiculous amounts of money, i have better and more important things to do with my money and time...good luck enjoy the outdoors and your new hobby:thumbsup:


I guess I missed the part where anyone kidnapped at gun point and forced these people to participate in a slot car forum....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My bag of green army men have me pinned down....send help!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Rips open a bag of tan army men and deploys plastic tank and jeep to the fore*

"Bobcat- India-Lamma-Lamma, we have received your message and acknowledge.
Slot Car Command sends it's support and best regards."


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Here we go ...............AGAIN.
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

joez870 said:


> *Rips open a bag of tan army men and deploys plastic tank and jeep to the fore*
> 
> "Bobcat- India-Lamma-Lamma, we have received your message and acknowledge.
> Slot Car Command sends it's support and best regards."



Umm Proper Phonetic alphabet would be Bravo India Lima Lima.


Just sayin' ... :tongue:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

RiderZ said:


> A sled would be cool but they are expensive.not mass produced.their is a guy who makes custom one off skidoo rc sleds that are absolutley sick.i am mostly into electric planes.ill post more pics of my planes later.


Flea Bay has some...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Radio-Control-Control-Line-/2562/i.html?_sac=1&_nkw=skidoo


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

http://www.rcsnowmobiles.comCheck out the custom made sleds here! I would love to have one of those beauties.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow.:thumbsup:
Thanks for the link Rider.
Man the time and money to build something along those lines must be amazing.:thumbsup:


----------

